# استخدام الماء في توليد الطاقة



## ابو اسامة63 (25 فبراير 2009)

وضعت هذا الموضوع في الملتقى العام ولكن يبدو الان الاخوة في الملتقى العام مكتفين بالطاقة
يبدو ان الماء سيستخدم قريبا كوقود رخيص ونظيف
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=121238


----------

